# Hash/Hashish for Dummies!



## BL0TT0 (Sep 18, 2010)

What hash is.
The short version is take all the crystals(trichomes) off of the plant, heat, and compress it and viola Hash, aka Hashish. Concentrated Pot is what I like to call it. Now, here are a lot of ways to process the crystals for making hash. I think I got them all, but if I left any out, I'm sure I will be corrected.

A) Hand rubbing. Probably the oldest method of making hash. Simply take your dry sugar leaf, or mini buds and rub between your hands. Rub gently between the hands gathering all the crystals on your hands, and fingers til they are black. Then collect the stuff off of your hands into a ball on one of your fingers. This takes a LONG time, and practice. But is some of the best stuff on earth once it is done.
Here's a video on it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejnmsfJVKeQ
There is also legends of people who were paid to shave their bodies, and run among the fields of weed to collect the hash, and it was removed from them by hand, then hand pressed into blocks for smoking.


B) Dry sieving. Another old method, and it takes a few things to do.
Basically you silk screen the plant matter from the crystals. Then collect them, and form it into a pressable block. There's a lot of youtubes about it.
Here is a video about it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOwMZB6GSvk
During my research I came across a National Geographic special where they were using an 8'x4' screen on saw horses with women rubbing whole plants on it. Had a pile 3' high, and 8' long of crystals...

C) Ice water Extraction. Bubble hash, or Gumby Hash
These ways use Ice, cold water, and agitation to separate the trichomes from the bulk plant material. It is also a time consuming method that needs a few things. It DOES however get EVERY crystal off of the plant.
Bubble Hash is made with bubblebags.
Here's a video if you skip to 1:51 in. You will have to buy all the stuff to do it the right way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyTI4py_EFA
If you can not afford Bubblebags there is also Gumby Hash It takes a lot longer. By not using the bags, or any silk screens the hash has a different quality. Here is a Gumby Hash video, and it has that cool steel drum music!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc
DIY'ers can do all this too if they can't afford bubblebags, or a paint mixer. Silk screen is found at many fabric stores. Just try to get the 5 different sizes in big enough sizes to cover a bucket properly. You can also use an electric mixer as an agitator.

D) Scissor Hash
Ever scrape your scissors after trimming, and smoke it? Yeah...Just chop the shit out of your trim before dry processing, and scrape you scissors often collecting it on wax paper, or glass.
Funny offshoot I've found on this one is grinder hash. These sweet little blonde flakes that build up on your grinder as you use it. Scrape into a small glass jar for hard times...keeps your grinder clean, and a nice stash if you use it A LOT! No video on this one. Don't think it's needed

E) Hash Oil
1)Butane Hash
I can not stress enough how dangerous this is. If you are going to use this method make sure you educate yourself on the dangers of butane. This process is also VERY worth it as it does not extract chlorophyll into the hash oil making it blonde.
Again here is a great video! This guy uses a teflon bag. I use a pyrex pie pan, a piece bought from a head shop with welding gloves., but I'm kinda nuts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_04UTw_jAVM
2)ISO Hash
It is another VERY dangerous, but rewarding way to make hash. Very cheap. Iso/Alcohol is a buck a bottle. Works, but is usually 30% water, and will degrade the quality of the product. Denatured Alcohol is spendier, but takes less time to evaporate, and is 99.9% pure. Less aftertaste. lol
Here is the video I first watched ever watched on how to make Hash oil. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheKinafish#p/a/u/1/iRJ1Iv_8-M4

So there you have it. A newbies guide to how to make hash, and hash oil. If there's any comments or questions I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 20, 2010)

Must have done a pretty good job. Over 100 views, and no comments.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2010)

2 days ago was my first harvest and I tried method E1(the butane hash oil) I made a DIY extractor(cost me $7 including the butane) and used an old grinder i had laying around(an old one without a keef catcher) and instead of scraping all the oil out of the pyrex dish, I decided to just take a small nug and just smear the oil on to it. just like a bisquet with gravy...... it was soooo powerful!!! and I loved the taste! I can't wait to make more tonight!! this time after I sop up all the oil I'm gonna roll the bud in keef(not my idea, I heard it was called MJ caviar) I can't wait to choke on that!!!


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 21, 2010)

Double hash covered bud? Sounds sexy!


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 21, 2010)

this is great man, thats one thing I never see up here in ak, bud everywhere but no hash!


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks mistaphuck. I kept seeing people post up how they made their hash, but they wouldn't cover the other ways of making hash. So I put this together. Hope it will help.


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 6, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> 2 days ago was my first harvest and I tried method E1(the butane hash oil) I made a DIY extractor(cost me $7 including the butane) and used an old grinder i had laying around(an old one without a keef catcher) and instead of scraping all the oil out of the pyrex dish, I decided to just take a small nug and just smear the oil on to it. just like a bisquet with gravy...... it was soooo powerful!!! and I loved the taste! I can't wait to make more tonight!! this time after I sop up all the oil I'm gonna roll the bud in keef(not my idea, I heard it was called MJ caviar) I can't wait to choke on that!!!


Ive heard of something like that...but it was called Marijuana Budder (butter)

I believe they made a highly concentrated honey oil, and then added pure trichomes to it....I cant even imagine how friggin powerful the shit must've been.

Google: marijuana budder...theres lots of articles.


----------



## mlore (Oct 7, 2010)

great little guide there man. im gonna be makeing some soon 
what if my trims gone moldy. will it still be okay to make hash out off? as im an idiot and got some moldy by not drying it properly. can i still use it as i really want to do some hash lol.

peace bro


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 8, 2010)

yea but you should let it dry till crushes when you touch it, then freeze(not necessary, but good for molded bud and helps the trichomes to break off easier, when using a mesh screen).


----------



## BL0TT0 (Oct 12, 2010)

Right on sacred! Thanks for the help on that one.+rep! Never had any moldy weed before.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

i havent either, well a few pieces, but i got that from other people who had moldy or pest problems with their bud, so as not to smoke the unwanted pollution they used it for hash. And if you store good weed in the freezer make sure that it is SEALED off with almost NO moisture in it because it will mold, and ive heard that fridges and freezers have high humidity.


----------



## NElobsterpot (Oct 17, 2010)

where can you get those teflon bags??


----------



## growgreengrass (Oct 18, 2010)

Good links man. Thanks


----------



## BL0TT0 (Oct 20, 2010)

NElobsterpot said:


> where can you get those teflon bags??


 lol, no idea! If you find them let me know!


----------



## mooney011288 (Oct 17, 2011)

I went to go make hash for the first time with my trimmings, and like a idiot i ground it all up in a coffee grinder before reading up what to do, now im trying to figure out how i can collect the kief, if anyone has any suggestions that wud be awsome, and BTW it is finely ground up


----------

